# 24 Sq Ft Grow Room Help



## helplesshydro (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm in the process of building a 8'Lx3'Wx8'H area for a few plants but don't really know which way to go.  I have a 600w HPS from a previous room and plan on using a 6" inline fan for ventilation. I wanted to try and get as much as possible from this little area and was wondering if anyone had any input, for instance should I partition a smaller area for a little veg/clone, ScrOG or SOG, lightrail, etc.  Any help would be much appreciated. Also thinking of doing it hydro+fogger if anyone has any thoughts on that as well.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 9, 2009)

I like doing a perpetual harvest, so I, personally, think it is a good idea to have a separate veg/clone/mother room if you have the space.  Your veg room does not need to be nearly as large as your flowering room.  You might want to make a 3 x 3 veg space and a 5 x 3 flowering space.  A 600W would be great in a 3 x 5 space and you wouldn't need to use a light mover (they are kinda a pita).  I have a 6.5 x 3' flowering space and a 4 x 2 vegging space and it works great.   

I grow hydro and I do not see how a fogger would not get encased in roots.  IMO, it would be more problematic than helpful.  I would recommend starting with something really easy like DWC.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Aug 9, 2009)

I am a member of the group that believes light movers are counter productive. I would also split the area as THG stated...5ft is about the maximum spread(lacking better term) on a 600...some would even say less.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree with all ....I run seperate rooms  and IMO,,if ya want a continious harvest  then split the room..like BK  said  600 covers 5 feet out..even worse term..lol..IMO..i would make a room and use cfl/flours..just my thaughts:bong:  take care and be safe


----------



## helplesshydro (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks all for the replies, I was already thinking about abandoning the light mover based on what others have said.  As far as the hydro+fogger, I was thinking of something pretty similar to this:  
(sorry, not enough posts for a working link  ), maybe some kind soul can post the link for me ?
Also, should I do SOG, ScrOG, or just train a few larger plants?  In any case how should I handle the plants prior to the 12/12 side in the method you recommend? Again, thanks for helping the helpless.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 9, 2009)

I watched this video.  I can tell you that I have grown DWC in 5 gal buckets for years.  I have HUGE root balls.  I cannot imagine where the roots would reside in that set up and I cannot imagine the roots not completely choking the fogger units.  I would encourage you again to consider something simple like DWC.  When you are learning to grow, you want to keep it as simple as possible.

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brvJ2fGXusU

Here is the link you requested.


----------



## helplesshydro (Aug 10, 2009)

not really too clear on why the fogger unit would get choked in that layout, as it is separate from the root zone, not saying that you're wrong, just not really sure  how that would happen unless you're referring to the possibility that there'll not be enough room for the fog to get through.  I was planning on keeping the plants pretty small also, as to have to have a SOG or ScrOG.  Maybe you could elaborate a little for me.  Thanks for your patience, hopefully i'm not annoying anyone with my lack of comprehension. :confused2:


----------



## helplesshydro (Aug 10, 2009)

Also, I'm considering all options right now, not just the one described.  I just happen to have tons of pumps, air pumps, plumbing, and bulkheads sitting around as my main hobby is reefkeeping.  I happened to see a similar setup minus the fogger at a local hydro store, giving me the initial plan.  That's not to say it's a good idea, just an idea.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 10, 2009)

the taller the plants the more penetration you will need. A 600 just can't get that deep. I flower mine at 18" and trim all the lower stuff off a week before flower. I never had to do this with my 1000w set-up. But yeah split the room and go with something simple before getting into the harder hydro set-ups. DWC will give you great results and is very easy to setup and maintain. Soil of course is more forgiving and pretty much a no brainer.


----------

